# Russia, /really/ does not like Company of Heroes 2



## Kagekatsu (Jul 29, 2013)

Long story short, Russian and CIS players think Relic's portrayal of the Soviet Union is offensive and historically inaccurate, mostly in that they're portrayed as no better then the Germans. On one hand, Relic did say the equivalent of original sin in portraying history in fiction when they said "This is based on real events". And, well, any portrayal of history needs to be taken with a grain of salt.

On the other hand, Russia loves to whitewash a lot of the things the USSR did during the war. Katyn, allowing the Germans to crush the Warsaw Uprising, etc. And they tend to have a rather nostalgic view for the Great Patriotic War that makes the West's portrayal of their role seem nuanced.

Figured this could be a place for debate anyway.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2013)

I haven't played it, but if there are Poles saying it's offensive and rooted in stereotype then it's probably pretty damn skewed. And it wouldn't surprise me.

The primary reason why the Soviets emerged victorious was their huge industrial output, especially around 1943 when their manpower reserves were running low and they had to rely more and more on better equipment. They didn't fucking Zerg rush their way to Berlin.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2013)

> Long story short, Russian and CIS players think Relic's portrayal of the Soviet Union is offensive and historically inaccurate, mostly in that they're portrayed as no better then the Germans



Because we all know that the Russians were the kind, perfect shining example of how soldiers should behave in a world war. All of that senseless rape, looting and killing? Complete fiction, only the germans did bad things. Guess we need another Call of Duty to tell yet another sensationalized "War is so kewl, u gais" to make them happy.

Russia should get with the program and do what the Germans do, just censor the fuck out of it, turn the other cheek and pretend it never happened in the first place.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2013)

In Soviet Russia Game play you!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because we all know that the Russians were the kind, perfect shining example of how soldiers should behave in a world war. All of that senseless rape, looting and killing? Complete fiction, only the germans did bad things. Guess we need another Call of Duty to tell yet another sensationalized "War is so kewl, u gais" to make them happy.
> 
> Russia should get with the program and do what the Germans do, just censor the fuck out of it, turn the other cheek and pretend it never happened in the first place.


Actually, someone once mentioned most Russians doesn't mind their portrayal as "Generic villains trying to destroy America" in most modern military shooters. He actually said "Someone still think we are worth fighting against!"



Overwatch said:


> I haven't played it, but if there are Poles saying it's offensive and rooted in stereotype then it's probably pretty damn skewed. And it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> The primary reason why the Soviets emerged victorious was their huge industrial output, especially around 1943 when their manpower reserves were running low and they had to rely more and more on better equipment. They didn't fucking Zerg rush their way to Berlin.


I think they issue they have is less the Red Army zerg rushing everyone Imperial Guard style and more not all of them are portrayed as heroic freedom fighters for the Motherland.

In fact, I think Putin had a law put forth saying you can't say anything  about the Great Patriotic War except for the "Glorious March to Victory comrades!" narrative.


----------



## Mael (Jul 29, 2013)

Order 227 did exist though as did the Penal Battalions.

The Red Army also didn't trust most partisans.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2013)

they butt hurt because we don't follow their historical revisionism books.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Actually, someone once mentioned most Russians doesn't mind their portrayal as "Generic villains trying to destroy America" in most modern military shooters. He actually said "Someone still think we are worth fighting against!"
> 
> 
> I think they issue they have is less the Red Army zerg rushing everyone Imperial Guard style and more not all of them are portrayed as heroic freedom fighters for the Motherland.
> ...



Between Katyn, the scorched earth policies in the Baltic states, rapes and other atrocities, yes, they have a lot to own up to. They were also decisively pushing the Germans back at the time of D-day, liberated over five concentration camps and took the worst of the punishment during the war.

Dismissing either of these facts benefits no one. And it's not like the rest of the Allies had squeaky clean hands by the war's end.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 29, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Between Katyn, the scorched earth policies in the Baltic states, rapes and other atrocities, yes, they have a lot to own up to. They were also decisively pushing the Germans back at the time of D-day, liberated over five concentration camps and took the worst of the punishment during the war.
> 
> Dismissing either of these facts benefits no one. And it's not like the rest of the Allies had squeaky clean hands by the war's end.


Again, its not that Relic is dismissing or belittling Russia's role in the war, else why would they make a game devoted solely to the Eastern Front. Its that they God forbid actually tried to portray both sides of one of the most vicious warzones in history in a morally ambiguous light. Cue Russian butthurt that its not making them look pure as saints.


----------

